# Everything is fine so far! But I'm terrified :(



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Everything is fine so far! But I'm terrified 

I found some moles on Lou's stomach, one is the size if a pinky nail, dark brown, like chocolate. And then I searched around spreading the hair and there are other really small ones, varying sizes, about 5 of them. 
I have an appointment with a new vet (best rated vet I could find) in 2 days.

I just am freaking out... I didn't want to make a thread, because I kinda don't want to hear anything negative. 
At least not yet you know?

It may be nothing and I'd rather think about that for now. 

I lost my dad, a horrible death recently, and he was my best friend. I did lose my mind for a while, but have been "ok" since Lou & Apollo came into my life. They help so much, because they warm my heart.

I just can't even imagine something happening to them... 

That's why everyone knows I'm extremely over protective of them. 

I don't wanna show a picture of the moles here, because like I said I just don't think I can deal.... We'll deal with it Wednesday.

But you guys are my people 
You guys get it! Ya know? Some people think dogs are like accessories, objects... But to me they are my kids! Regardless if people think I'm a crazy dog lady.. I am! And I'm ok with that. I don't have children, they ARE my children... So I didn't want to talk to other people that wouldn't understand. 

I also might be tripping too much on this, she is only 21 months old etc...
But anyways we'll see what happens Wednesday. I just need some support from you guys, because I know u all get it. Thank you


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I think dogs get moles a lot. I've seen them and haven't thought too much about it. More times than not, they're nothing. Get them checked to ease your mind. If they have to be removed, I'll bet everything will be fine. Don't worry too much. I don't hear of too many dogs with problem moles. Could be, but I just haven't heard too much about that. I'm sorry about your Dad...such a shame. That's what's probably making you think the worst. I really think it will be okay.


----------



## frecklesdmk (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm sure it's fine. Poodles can be bumpy creatures. 

Take a deep breath and relax. In the meantime, until you hear it from your vet, I'm sending you relaxing thoughts. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*BIG HUG!:hug: *Sorry you have this worry! Likely is it nothing, despite your imagination understandably running wild. Poodles are loveable lumpy bumpy creatures. My mpoo got a skin tag by the time he was two and another little bumpy thing to keep it company when he was three.:dog:  Things will work out *Lou*, and we're all here for you all the way. Looking forward to your mind being put at ease on Wednesday!:flowers: Another* BIG HUG!:hug:
*


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Lou, I freaked out too last July I believe it was when I found what looked like a fat tick on Shazy's ear. When I took a closer look it was no tick but attached all around to her ear. I took her to the vet the next day and it was nothing serious at all. Prayers for you and your girl. ray:


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Lou it's true, when I groomed dogs there are lots and lots of moles you find under the fur. My own dogs have lots of moles on their cheeks and chins too, I have to be very careful when I shave their faces. I'm sure it will all be fine! Hugs to you.


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Try not to worry. Lou is an apricot, right? My vet said reds and apricots get moles and freckles. My Chloe has a few black ones. It's good to check with your vet, but they're probably Lou's beauty marks.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Lou, you are not alone! Yes, I feel the same way about my girl! Every aspect of her life is my consuming interest! Best health, best food, best activities ......I constantly seek to provide her with what I feel to be the best I can find!  I want my Ruby to have a long , healthy and happy life! Call me nuts. I love her unconditionally! So, I know your fear! Any little possible chance of a health issue cropping up strikes my very core! But, these moles are probably just a teeny, tiny little problem that will have little or no impact on Lou's overall well being. My 18 year old poodle started getting moles before she was 2! We watched them and made allowances during grooming , but other than that, nothing ever became of them. ( She was cream colored and always hated ANY sun to shine on her! ). Take a breath! We are here to support you and your babies!


----------



## americangirl (May 30, 2013)

Oh, that is scary! I bet everyone is right and it's just a couple of moles. But I'll be thinking about you and Lou until you come back from the appointment and tell us it was nothing  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Hang in there, Lou! Practice your breathing .... in and out.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Don't worry! I bet they are just ordinary moles! Molly has em too. The first time she got her face shaved we found 4!!!! Icky little things to shave over! Everybody here is with ya in heart & soul to ease your mind anytime you need us! So many of us are in the same mind set about our poodles not being 'just dogs' but an integral part of our lives! So go to that vet appt. knowing we are all with you in spirit!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

You guys are just wonderful!! Thank you from the bottom of my heart! every word on this thread makes a difference, and matters to me, thanks for taking the time to write them 


By the way the moles are flat, at least the bigger one is totally flat, you can't feel it when you slide your finger over it, the other little ones kinda look like scabs maybe. 

I'm glad to hear many poodles have freckles and moles  

I had bad anxiety for a little while, but reading this thread sure helped a ton!!!! And My hubby is also very good at talking me out of big "what ifs" 

Again thank u sooooo much


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I have seen this on a lot of dogs. Just like people some get dogs moles, sometimes lot of them, and some dogs none at all. It is also possible that the ones that look like scabs are, so many biting insects in Texas. I honestly think it is nothing so try to just forget about till you see the vet and then you will know for sure it is nothing. 

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your dad. ((Hugs))


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

I know exactly how your feeling, but take deep breaths. When I got Brandon he also had a mole, my breeder had taken him to the vet and he said it was nothing and not to worry.
I am just as nutty as you, and concerned about everything. We always want what's best for our babies.
So stay cool, and we are thinking about you. Keep us posted!
Lots of hugs,
Susan & Brandon


?Suddenly?


----------



## LCS (Jan 8, 2014)

Lou, sounds as if you are on the right track with going to the Vet 'just to be sure''. Please let us know what the Dr. tells you. 

Also, my compliments to the posters on this thread. Seeing as how I don't have my poodle yet - I could not offer any information on this topic. I felt Lou's anxiety as I read the post and I too, (being a red head myself) know the worry of such things and what our brain does. I do hope that all of those who are active (even casual) posters know they serve an invaluable service at all hours of the day. Its rather interesting to think about the number of years of experience that are collectively sharing at any given time on the forum.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

Our red spoo has a tiny little brown mole on his tail that I noticed when grooming him. We had the vet take a look at it and she said it didn't seem to be anything to worry about. Just as with moles on people, she said to keep an eye on it and come back in for another check if it starts to get bigger, change shape, or seem to be irritating to Begley. I was a bit panicky when I first noticed it, but felt better after our vet had checked it out.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Awww Lou! Don't panic!

As a "moley" human, I can tell you that I'm still finding new ones even now 

Let us know what the vet says! Big hugs!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

We are back from the vet!! They said it's probably yeast/fungus on her tummy instead of a mole because she has a bad ear infection, so it's showing on her skin a bit too.  that's great right?!! Nothing serious! 

The 2 poodles ALWAYS get ear infections right after going the a grooming salon.  So I'm just done with that, I will groom them myself  

But she seems fine!!! The vet said to go on with the zymox that I have been applying to their ears since Monday, if it doesn't get better by the weekend he could prescribe something for them. Zymox worked last time, so hopefully we won't have to go back to the vet because: .....

I got a big ol ticket!! for 10 over the speed limit  hubby was driving but it was my fault, jabbering non stop and he didn't see the speed sign when the GPS was sending us on a goose chase... (We just moved here)
The officer was really nice, but he had to give the ticket, we told him after he wrote it that it was my husband's first ticket in 30 years, and I've never had a ticket before... the officer said we have a better record than him! LOL and he actually looked like he felt bad for writing it since I told him also that it was my bad for being worked up about taking my baby to the vet.
It's alright... It's just a ticket. And Lou seems healthy!!! Yay!!! No need to see a specialist or anything! 

So thank you all so much for the support!! It means so much to me 

Lou & Apollo send big hugs too! 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Yay* for the good news!* Boo-hiss* for the speeding ticket!! Just consider it a "contribution" to the community! Really happy to hear all's well enough!!:amen:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Glad to hear the good news about Lou. I was fairly sure it was minor but of course the vet is always necessary for things like that. So sorry about the ticket. It is hard finding your way around in a new area and so easy not to notice the limit. Oh for the good old days. My parents always kept the car at 100 when we were in Texas - no people around and very few policemen.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Glad that it is nothing serious. I've had a NASCAR award myself.... See if he can go to driving school. You pay for the school, but, no insurance points. At least, it works this way in my state.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm so glad the news was good! Yeast does some strange things, right? 

I think since your ticket was a contribution to the community, it should be tax deductible! lol


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

hopetocurl said:


> Glad that it is nothing serious. I've had a NASCAR award myself.... See if he can go to driving school. You pay for the school, but, no insurance points. At least, it works this way in my state.


Yeah... The officer did say something about that driving school, 

Thanks!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Yipee for the great news!! Yeah sorry about the ticket. Keep us posted how the zymox is working.


?Suddenly?


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Just saw this thread and I'm so glad everything, except the ticket, turned out fine. 

I got my first ticket in 20 years a few months ago in my new car for doing 96 in a 65. The officer lowered it to 84 in a 65 because it was my birthday and 25 MPH over means handcuffs here in Maryland. Good thing it was my birthday.

Rick


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I knew it would be good news! Boo on the ticket though! Just remember, when treating a yeast overgrowth, that sugars (carbs=sugar) feed yeast so remove sugar sources from foods! Corn in kibble is a big one!


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

I was glad to hear that it wasn't anything serious with Lou. We have had several different types of dogs throughout our married life and sometimes one would get a mole or two. A vet visit always put our minds at ease. 
I'm so sorry about your dad. :hug: 
Also sorry about the speeding ticket. :car:


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank u all again so much for the support and the kind words regarding my dad also. 

I'm so thankful for having these 2 wonderful babies in my life, to warm my heart and help me cope. And it's always fun sharing them with all of you!!!!!  and I love the stories and pictures of all of your babies too!

I <3 Poodles!!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

PoodleRick said:


> Just saw this thread and I'm so glad everything, except the ticket, turned out fine.
> 
> I got my first ticket in 20 years a few months ago in my new car for doing 96 in a 65. The officer lowered it to 84 in a 65 because it was my birthday and 25 MPH over means handcuffs here in Maryland. Good thing it was my birthday.
> 
> Rick


Wow!!!!! Lucky you!!! Handcuffs ..no no.. I'm so glad you are free! Hehehehe 
Thanks for sharing your story! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I knew it would be good news! Boo on the ticket though! Just remember, when treating a yeast overgrowth, that sugars (carbs=sugar) feed yeast so remove sugar sources from foods! Corn in kibble is a big one!


Thanks dear! They are on grain free 
And I usually read all labels of treats etc, but Im going to read again just to make sure there's none of that right now.

Thanks so much!!!!!!! That's very helpful !! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so glad to hear all is well - I am exactly the same and was close to convincing myself that the tiny inflammation on my cat's nose was skin cancer... it turned out to be an easily treated infection. Thank heavens for understanding vets!

Touch wood I have avoided speeding tickets for nearly 20 years (and that was in Wales, where they are VERY picky!), but I got a parking ticket a few months back. It was one of those places with an hour's free parking if you set a cardboard clock, and I hadn't changed my dashboard clock when summertime ended... I thought they were rather mean not to rescind it, given that I was in a quake going to the dentist at the time!


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

Just read the thread too, and so relieved everything is okay. So happy for you!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

UPDATE: her mole is disappearing hehehe I feel silly now, it wasn't even a mole to begin with... But I don't regret taking her to the vet. Better safe than sorry right?!
Thanks so much for the support, friends! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Well that's awesome! I totally understand, I once took Maddy to the vet for chapped lips 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Indiana said:


> Well that's awesome! I totally understand, I once took Maddy to the vet for chapped lips
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I remember that thread haha!!

Vet: "where?"
You: "here!"
Vet: "where?!!"
You: "HERE!!" 

Showing him the problem you were worried about on her lips LOL

IT WAS FUNNY, but sweet... We do everything and anything for our poodles don't we?? <3 <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh whew! You must be so relieved. I know dogs get weird lumps, bumps, fatty deposits, pimple mole things all the time. I wasn't as worried as you. But it was good to check it out anyhow. And Viola`! All is well. Yeasts are weird too...all the things that can be responsible for. Well, glad all is well.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Lou said:


> UPDATE: her mole is disappearing hehehe I feel silly now, it wasn't even a mole to begin with... But I don't regret taking her to the vet. *Better safe than sorry right?!*
> Thanks so much for the support, friends!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's my thinking.

Rick


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

That is such great news about Lou and it is nothing serious! Yay!! Its always good to make a trip to the Vet just to make sure. Sorry about the ticket though...!
Happy Hugs to Lou!!

Sylvia & the Girls! :hug:


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

So true!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

